# New here



## AnabolicMonster (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm new to the site but not to the game. Been training most of my life. Looking forward in getting to know you guys and sharing some knowledge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas101 (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome to imf AM.


----------



## Riles (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 13, 2014)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Dath (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome to IRONMAG


----------



## brazey (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 16, 2014)

*​Welcome! Glad to have you.*


----------



## Upolkinsuct (Dec 19, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## El_Ogro (Dec 30, 2014)

Velkommen!


----------



## TheDieIsCast (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Bro i'm new here too, Welcome. We seem to be in the same boat new to the board but not the game.


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------

